# RED DEVIL by Zapjack from belgium (EUR)



## ZAPJACK (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello there, 
I found on H-MEN a very beautifull engine called RED DEVIL
We don't have engine like that on old continental Europe
I will share with you the construction of this engine
First steps, is machining of the casting of cylinder


----------



## dsquire (Feb 25, 2011)

ZAPJACK

Looks like you have a good start on what will be a very nice looking engine. I will be watching as work continues on the Red Devil. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 26, 2011)

The next pictures are the machining of the rod.
After thinking, I decide to build one in steel because the original bronze casting need to much machining
And, final, the result is beautiful
At the smal end, I place a self-lub bronze bushe.


----------



## kuhncw (Feb 26, 2011)

You did very nice work fabricating the rod. I enjoy seeing how you set the parts up in your lathe.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 27, 2011)

Last pictures of the rod.


----------



## jackch (Nov 6, 2011)

Red Devil. I just read your thread very informative. I bought a casting kit at the gears show in August and have started on the engine. I am interested to know if you have finished the engine and have any more photo's and advice on the build. Thanks Jack


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello there,
Red Devil is now ready to run. I'm now busy with fitting timing gear, ignition, valves springs, etc...
I've lost a lot of time (I'm not yet retired) because I bough a Schaublin 13 milling machine in place of two little millings (Atlas & LeBreton) and a brand new MYFORD Super 7 th_wav
LeZap


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi LeZap,
Excellent work on your engine. I don't think I've seen many of these built. It looks like you had to stretch your machining setups to get this accomplished.
gbritnell


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 12, 2012)

LeZap,
That sure turned out beautifully!! Any chace we can see a video of it running once you get everything fine tuned?

Regards,m
Bill


----------



## Catminer (Apr 12, 2012)

LeZap

I too know the torment of not being retired yet, but you do what you can. 
Sure would enjoy a video when you have it running.
What scale is built to? It's hard to judge the size in the picture when things are 
finished this well.

Peter


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 12, 2012)

Your done a good job on that one and certainly made the machines work to their limit.

Peter, I think its this kit which will give you an idea of size
http://www.shelfpetmodels.com/home/red-devil/

J


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for appreciations. The engine is now ready for tests.
Of course, if it doesn't run I send it to waste with old metals :big:
My biggest trouble is the low tension ignition sytem, I never see something like that !!!
Automatic intake valve is also difficult to find the best fitting
A soon as it run, I will post the video
Cheers
LeZap


----------



## Swede (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Just wait until she runs! It's an awesome feeling.  :bow:


----------

